# Don't look for a DECA DIY install coming



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While many may have wanted this, it doesn't look like it will be an option.
A good reason is the ordering would be a nightmare, since every order would require a different list of parts.

As it stands now:


$99 for the upgrade
+ $49 service call, which may be waived under the customer loyalty status/option.
All the required hardware for DECA will be supplied.
SWiM upgrade including SWiM-16 if needed
SD receivers not SWiM compatible will be swapped with other SD receivers that are and come with a 1-year programing commitment.
H20s will be swapped [for networking] with a 2-year commitment.

This will be the only way to get DECA right now.
For some, this may not be that cost effective.
For others with more receivers, it will be very cost effective.

We might see DECA offered by some suppliers, but expect the costs to be inline with MoCA devices and in the $50+ range.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I knew I wasn't crazy. I am ready, sign me up!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy. I am ready, sign me up!


:lol: I won't be taking bets on that. :lol:

Slight change in wording was needed.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Bummer. I need two modules. One for my HR21 and one for my HR23. 

Mike


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> While many may have wanted this, it doesn't look like it will be an option.
> A good reason is the ordering would be a nightmare, since every order would require a different list of parts.
> 
> As it stands now:
> ...


Would rather DIY but the price ain't that bad if you need 6 modules. If I'm going have a new 2 year commitment, then I want an HR24 for a swap.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

For that $150, will they swap out my 2 SWM LNBs (2 dishes) for 2 regular LNBs and a SWM16?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kevinturcotte said:


> For that $150, will they swap out my 2 SWM LNBs (2 dishes) for 2 regular LNBs and a SWM16?


That's what the plan we're hearing is.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, considering I will need four DECA's and a SWiM16, the price is great for me, especially since I can turn around and sell my two SWiM8's on the 'bay to recoup some or all of the cost. Sign me up.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jagrim said:


> Would rather DIY but the price ain't that bad if you need 6 modules. If I'm going have a new 2 year commitment, then I want an HR24 for a swap.


The DECA charge would give you a like for like receiver swap, so if you're looking to swap your H20 out it would be a H21/23/24, not a HR24.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Well, considering I will need four DECA's and a SWiM16, the price is great for me. Sign me up.


Yeah, they may regret that $150 price for me lol 2 regular LNBs, 1 SWM16, an H20 swap-out, and not sure if they'll swap out my D12 or not, and 7 DECA units, plus the one that connects to my switch (8 units if they swap out my D12).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> Well, considering I will need four DECA's and a SWiM16, the price is great for me, especially since I can turn around and sell my two SWiM8's on the 'bay to recoup some or all of the cost. Sign me up.


I'd need the SWiM16 and 7 DECA's, and I have three SWiM8's I could sell.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Yeah, they may regret that $150 price for me lol 2 regular LNBs, 1 SWM16, an H20 swap-out, and not sure if they'll swap out my D12 or not, and 7 DECA units, plus the one that connects to my switch (8 units if they swap out my D12).


D12 is SWiM ready .. They'll add a band stop filter and call it done.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Yeah, they may regret that $150 price for me lol 2 regular LNBs, 1 SWM16, an H20 swap-out, and not sure if they'll swap out my D12 or not, and 7 DECA units, plus the one that connects to my switch (8 units if they swap out my D12).


D12 is SWiM compatible and with a SWiM16, why two LNBs?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> D12 is SWiM ready .. They'll add a band stop filter and call it done.


They won't upgrade that to an H21?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> D12 is SWiM compatible and with a SWiM16, why two LNBs?


Cause I wasn't thinking when I said 2 LNB swaps lol


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> They won't upgrade that to an H21?


"For a fee" they will. :lol:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "For a fee" they will. :lol:


Hmmm, some of the techs/installers aren't the brightest. Think they'd notice if I whited out the 12 and put an 11 over it? lol j/k


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

kevinturcotte said:


> For that $150, will they swap out my 2 SWM LNBs (2 dishes) for 2 regular LNBs and a SWM16?


Are they swapping out old scratched up sun yellowed legacy LNBs as well when they put the SWM-16 on you think?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Are they swapping out old scratched up sun yellowed legacy LNBs as well when they put the SWM-16 on you think?


If the LNB is fully functional, it's not going to get swapped out just because.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> If the LNB is fully functional, it's not going to get swapped out just because.


My SWM LNBs aren't compatible with the SWM16 though.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

RobertE said:


> If the LNB is fully functional, it's not going to get swapped out just because.


I have a SWM LNB on there right now anyway so it would have to get swapped. Do they let you keep those? I ask because I hope to sell my SWM LNB after upgrading.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> My SWM LNBs aren't compatible with the SWM16 though.


:nono2:

And your tossing out comments about not so bright techs?

Read my post again. Matt1124 asked if they are swapping out scratched & yellowing LNBs. No they are not, if they are working they are not going to swap them just because.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I have a SWM LNB on there right now anyway so it would have to get swapped. Do they let you keep those? I ask because I hope to sell my SWM LNB after upgrading.


I would assume so. I haven't seen anything about LNBs or SWiMs going back through the supply channel for reconditioning. It's possible, but unlikely. It's pretty much standard policy not to reuse any equipment that has been outdoors. So the tech would most likely just toss it anyway.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

RobertE said:


> I would assume so. I haven't seen anything about LNBs or SWiMs going back through the supply channel for reconditioning. It's possible, but unlikely. It's pretty much standard policy not to reuse any equipment that has been outdoors. So the tech would most likely just toss it anyway.


That would be nice to keep it. It hasn't even been out there a month, and it is the green sticker one. It would bring a little bit on eBay or something.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

So does the SWM16 now exist in the wild?

With 12 tuners and wanting to lift to 14. 150 bucks is a drop in the bucket (assuming they can deal with my line lengths).

Don "and my lone H20 can remain where it is" Bolton



veryoldschool said:


> While many may have wanted this, it doesn't look like it will be an option.
> A good reason is the ordering would be a nightmare, since every order would require a different list of parts.
> 
> As it stands now:
> ...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

lugnutathome said:


> 150 bucks is a drop in the bucket


I have lots of buckets, want to come over for some BBQ?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Probably a stupid question for you guys. I think I have this DECA hookup pretty much straight but one thing I have a question about is: how, if it's necessary, does the router get hooked up in the scheme of things. My router is in our loft and the "splitter" will be in the basement (where the present 4 lines come in from the dish). I have my H22 (HD enabled) hooked straight into the router in the loft and my HR22 in the family room is connected to the router via a powerline. Maybe there is some sort of "flow chart" that shows the routes of the various DECA cables that would be used for 2 receivers?? Tks


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

lugnutathome said:


> So does the SWM16 now exist in the wild?
> 
> With 12 tuners and wanting to lift to 14. 150 bucks is a drop in the bucket (assuming they can deal with my line lengths).
> 
> Don "and my lone H20 can remain where it is" Bolton


I've seen a couple post from folks in the pilot cities say that they've got SWiM16's installed as part of the package.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

usnret said:


> Probably a stupid question for you guys. I think I have this DECA hookup pretty much straight but one thing I have a question about is: how, if it's necessary, does the router get hooked up in the scheme of things. My router is in our loft and the "splitter" will be in the basement (where the present 4 lines come in from the dish). I have my H22 (HD enabled) hooked straight into the router in the loft and my HR22 in the family room is connected to the router via a powerline. Maybe there is some sort of "flow chart" that shows the routes of the various DECA cables that would be used for 2 receivers?? Tks


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2327377#post2327377


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

usnret said:


> Probably a stupid question for you guys. I think I have this DECA hookup pretty much straight but one thing I have a question about is: how, if it's necessary, does the router get hooked up in the scheme of things. My router is in our loft and the "splitter" will be in the basement (where the present 4 lines come in from the dish). I have my H22 (HD enabled) hooked straight into the router in the loft and my HR22 in the family room is connected to the router via a powerline. Maybe there is some sort of "flow chart" that shows the routes of the various DECA cables that would be used for 2 receivers?? Tks


All that's needed is another DECA adapter (later this spring there's supposed to be a DECA to ethernet specific adapter but the normal ones also work) to connect to your ethernet network. They could just put a splitter on the line for the H22 in the loft and connect to your router with a DECA there.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

why were my posts deleted out of this thread?????

I should move to china

EDIT

Looks like they deleted everyone's posts and started fresh for some reason......

anyways my original post was something on the order of

I guess i'll never see a DECA installation in my house. $150 dollar is way too steep for me, and more importantly its a waste of a day off work for me to have to sit at my house and wait for a DTV tech show up for something I can do in 5 minutes if DTV would just send me the stuff. I would gladly pay 10 - 20 dollars for each DECA I need in order to do the install myself. I already installed a SWM8 myself and all my receivers all DECA compatible.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ffemtreed said:


> why were my posts deleted out of this thread?????
> 
> I should move to china


That question should be directed to a mod via a PM.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

*which may be waived under the customer loyalty status/option.*

What option is this? How does D* decide if I am "loyal" or not?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I also hope DTV doesn't hold the HR24s hostage and only let people who pay the 150 dollar ransom have them. I am really looking forward to getting one to speed up my guide.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I really wish D* would have a "pro" DIY option where those of us that know what we are doing could buy the pieces separately like in the good ole days of the 90s. 

This is a great price and setup for the majority of users though. 

I am sure you will be able to find the DECA adapters online sometime in the future as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> *which may be waived under the customer loyalty status/option.*
> 
> What option is this? How does D* decide if I am "loyal" or not?


Not being "in the know" for this, "I think" it has to do with your standing as a customer, how long, program package, paying on time, etc.
Each year now I get a "gift" [like a couple of free PPVs] on my anniversary for being a loyal [long term] customer.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Grentz said:


> I really wish D* would have a "pro" DIY option where those of us that know what we are doing could buy the pieces separately like in the good ole days of the 90s.
> 
> This is a great price and setup for the majority of users though.
> 
> I am sure you will be able to find the DECA adapters online sometime in the future as well.


With each DECA supposed to be $50 needing only three DECA's would cost the same as DirecTV doing the install and adding whatever else is needed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Grentz said:


> I really wish D* would have a "pro" DIY option where those of us that know what we are doing could buy the pieces separately like in the good ole days of the 90s.
> 
> This is a great price and setup for the majority of users though.
> 
> I am sure you will be able to find the DECA adapters online sometime in the future as well.


[question] How many trips to Home Depot does it take you to do one project?
If you're like me, it's never "one". :lol:
Now, how many calls to the CRS to get all the parts you need?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> With each DECA supposed to be $50 needing only three DECA's would cost the same as DirecTV doing the install and adding whatever else is needed.


Yeah, $50/ DECA is pretty steep.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

RAD said:


> With each DECA supposed to be $50 needing only three DECA's would cost the same as DirecTV doing the install and adding whatever else is needed.


Very true, that is why I said this is a great option for most 

I just wish they had the on your own options as well as some don't like to have to deal with installers and such. But overall it makes little sense as the logistics is major and size of the group wanting that is very small.


veryoldschool said:


> [question] How many trips to Home Depot does it take you to do one project?
> If you're like me, it's never "one". :lol:
> Now, how many calls to the CRS to get all the parts you need?


Oh only one or two.....per hour :lol:

I know what you mean, I think it will be well worth it for most subs that want to go this route.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Not too get too of topic, but other than MRV is there anything else that DECA is for? Or anything in the pipeline for DECA, like is it going to be required for the home media server that they keep talking about?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> With each DECA supposed to be $50 needing only three DECA's would cost the same as DirecTV doing the install and adding whatever else is needed.


"IF" these ever come to the market outside DirecTV, I'd expect them to be priced like these: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=MoCA&cid=14640592906288741191&sa=title#p


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Wonder what I'd get in trade for my HR10-250?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> Not too get too of topic, but other than MRV is there anything else that DECA is for? Or anything in the pipeline for DECA, like is it going to be required for the home media server that they keep talking about?


It allows internet access to your receivers if you bridge it to your home network (so On Demand, Mediashare, Directv2PC).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> Not too get too of topic, but other than MRV is there anything else that DECA is for? Or anything in the pipeline for DECA, like is it going to be required for the home media server that they keep talking about?


Since that is still a ways out, no one knows... "but" DECA is part of it as with the H/HR24s so this is the way of the future for networking/streaming video and DirecTV.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Grentz said:


> It allows internet access to your receivers if you bridge it to your home network (so On Demand, Mediashare, Directv2PC).


So currently I am not gaining anything with DECA if I already have Ethernet ran to each of my boxes right? I can do all that (and mrv) with my current setup. I guess I just need to hope DTV allows future functionality to be implemented over Ethernet as well. I guess i'll have to cross this bridge when it comes to that.


----------



## tuckerdog (Sep 23, 2007)

I live in a test city and did the DECA MRV upgrade
It cost me $148. Didn't ask to have the 49 charge waived so who knows.
Installer was professional, knowledgeable and acommadating. Didn't get here till after 5 and stayed till after 7. Came back the next day and finished the job since he noticed that I would be better served by a SWM16
They switched the LNB, did a Zinwell to SWM16 swap, did 5 DVR upgrades to DECA and replaced an H20 with a HR24. Love the MRV
Good luck to everyone as YMMV


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

tuckerdog said:


> I live in a test city and did the DECA MRV upgrade
> It cost me $148. Didn't ask to have the 49 charge waived so who knows.
> Installer was professional, knowledgeable and acommadating. Didn't get here till after 5 and stayed till after 7. Came back the next day and finished the job since he noticed that I would be better served by a SWM16
> They switched the LNB, did a Zinwell to SWM16 swap, did 5 DVR upgrades to DECA and replaced an H20 with a HR24. Love the MRV
> Good luck to everyone as YMMV


sounds like it was well worth it in your case!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

MikeW said:


> Wonder what I'd get in trade for my HR10-250?


A brick.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Very true, that is why I said this is a great option for most
> 
> I just wish they had the on your own options as well as some don't like to have to deal with installers and such. But overall it makes little sense as the logistics is major and size of the group wanting that is very small.


I think most of us here could probably handle this on our own, but how many customers would tell them to ship everything out trying to save the $50 install fee, only to have to have a tech show up and install it anyway?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Shoot, for $150, that's a bargain of a lifetime ...

All the SWM + DECA gear...

Plus replacing non-SWM gear with SWM-ready gear?

That's awesome!

Now, I notice a neat choice of words. Swapping SD gear for SWM-compatible SD gear does *not* indicate DECA compatibility, correct?

Basically, the only SD DVR gear that would be SWM compatible would be the R16 and R22 .... One of which is DECA-compatible, one of which isn't. Neither of which are being manufactured anymore, correct? 

(People still use regular non-DVR receivers? Perish the thought! Haven't had one of those in ... what, 9 years now?)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Basically, the only SD DVR gear that would be SWM compatible would be the R16 and R22 .... One of which is DECA-compatible, one of which isn't. Neither of which are being manufactured anymore, correct?
> 
> (People still use regular non-DVR receivers? Perish the thought! Haven't had one of those in ... what, 9 years now?)


Partly right... The R16 is still in production and is what new installs with SD-DVR's should be receiving, especially if the install includes HD. The R22 is not in production and is only used to replace existing R22's that have to be replaced.

- Merg


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Partly right... The R16 is still in production and is what new installs with SD-DVR's should be receiving, especially if the install includes HD. The R22 is not in production and is only used to replace existing R22's that have to be replaced.
> 
> - Merg


Sorry 'bout that... wasn't sure if they were still producing the R16, or simply using refurb R15/R16 stock.

One would think there'd be enough of those around to fill many warehouses these days


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Sorry 'bout that... wasn't sure if they were still producing the R16, or simply using refurb R15/R16 stock.
> 
> One would think there'd be enough of those around to fill many warehouses these days


pre D12 SD receivers too need to be swapped to work with SWiM.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> pre D12 SD receivers too need to be swapped to work with SWiM.


People still use non-DVR receivers? ;-)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "IF" these ever come to the market outside DirecTV, I'd expect them to be priced like these: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=MoCA&cid=14640592906288741191&sa=title#p


I have a couple of those and paid slightly more than that for each. I had my HR21 networked that way (on the OTA cable). It worked great, but failed a few days ago. It works for MRV with a direct ethernet connection, so I suspect that one of the adapters died . I only used them for about six months and hope that DECA is more reliable. I look forward to pickup up a single DECA adapter when they become available.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

So for $150 they will replace my D12,D15,H20s with 3 H24s, HR24 (to replace the D15), and replace my SWM8 with a SWM16? I have the D12 and D15 running off legacy ports and 2 H20 plus 2 HR2X connected to my SWM8. 

Just wondering if MRV upgrade means they will make all 4 of my non compliant receivers MRV compliant? If that is the case and they will upgrade all 4 receivers and give me a SWM16 then I am all over the $150 plus $3 a month..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> So for $150 they will replace my D12,D15,H20 with 2 H24s, HR24, and replace my SWM8 with a SWM16? I have the D12 and D15 running off legacy ports and 2 H20 plus 2 HR2X connected to my SWM8.
> 
> Just wondering if MRV upgrade means they will make all 3 of my non compliant receivers MRV compliant? If that is the case and they will upgrade all 3 receivers and give me a SWM16 then I am all over the $150 plus $3 a month..


The only thing on your list would be the H20s, since it doesn't have networking and is an MPEG-4 HD receiver.
DECA is one thing and requires SWiM compatible receivers. Anything else would be additional upgrades and would be treated separately [additional costs].


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> So for $150 they will replace my D12,D15,H20s with 3 H24s, HR24 (to replace the D15), and replace my SWM8 with a SWM16? I have the D12 and D15 running off legacy ports and 2 H20 plus 2 HR2X connected to my SWM8.
> 
> Just wondering if MRV upgrade means they will make all 4 of my non compliant receivers MRV compliant? If that is the case and they will upgrade all 4 receivers and give me a SWM16 then I am all over the $150 plus $3 a month..


Non SWiM SD receivers, D10/D11s, Hughes, RCA, Sony, etc boxes would get replaced with D12s.
DTivos & R15s would get replaced with R16/R22s
Old HD, H10s & H20s would get replaced with H21/22/23/24s
HR10s would get replaced with HR2x

What is NOT going to happen in the upgrade price is any SD to HD and/or non-dvr to dvr.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Garyunc said:


> So for $150 they will replace my D12,D15,H20s with 3 H24s, HR24 (to replace the D15), and replace my SWM8 with a SWM16? I have the D12 and D15 running off legacy ports and 2 H20 plus 2 HR2X connected to my SWM8.
> 
> Just wondering if MRV upgrade means they will make all 4 of my non compliant receivers MRV compliant? If that is the case and they will upgrade all 4 receivers and give me a SWM16 then I am all over the $150 plus $3 a month..


No, they will only replace like for like so it will work with SWiM, not DECA/ MRV. The exception is the H20, that will be replaced since it doesn't have a network connection on it. Do the D12 is SWiM capable so it stays, the R15 gets a R16 and the H20 a H21/23/24. At least that's the corporate line I've heard, and if box swaps are involved then you also would get a new commitment.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Old School-

I did not hear them say about swapping HR10's for MRV with the $148 deal....any word on that?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

codespy said:


> Old School-
> 
> I did not hear them say about swapping HR10's for MRV with the $148 deal....any word on that?


I haven't heard anything, but "would guess" they would be handled differently [aka cost], since they're not MPEG-4 receivers and couldn't do MRV from other DVRs.
So they fall short for no SWM, no network, no MPEG-4, and for that matter without MPEG-2 HD, aren't even HD anymore.  :lol:


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Hdhead said:


> A brick.


I think I like RobertE and VOS' answers a bit better.

So, for $150 and a two year commitment, my R15 and HR10-250 get swapped and I move up to the DECA world with my 5 other HR2x machines. Sounds like a deal to me !


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

RAD said:


> With each DECA supposed to be $50 needing only three DECA's would cost the same as DirecTV doing the install and adding whatever else is needed.


I don't really want them messing with my stuff and I would want to do it on my schedule, not theirs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I think I like RobertE and VOS' answers a bit better.
> 
> So, for $150 and a two year commitment, my R15 and HR10-250 get swapped and I move up to the DECA world with my 5 other HR2x machines. Sounds like a deal to me !


I don't think either Robert or I said the HR10-250 would be part of the $150 cost. I believe it would be part of some other deal [additional cost] or "maybe" be swapped [down graded] to an SD DVR. I just don't know :shrug:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't think either Robert or I said the HR10-250 would be part of the $150 cost. I believe it would be part of some other deal [additional cost] or "maybe" be swapped [down graded] to an SD DVR. I just don't know :shrug:


Didn't someone in one of the test markets post just this week that his HR10-250 was swapped for an HR2x at no additional cost as part of his MRV upgrade/install?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Didn't someone in one of the test markets post just this week that his HR10-250 was swapped for an HR2x at no additional cost as part of his MRV upgrade/install?


Maybe [can't remember], but "Someone" being one, goes in the same file as the "one" that got all new 24s for free too. While it might have happened, I don't think this is the "norm", so these would be on a case by case status.

I'm trying to explain what to expect with this upgrade.

Three years ago, I got a HR20 for free with the commitment. At the time this wasn't the norm, so it wasn't "expected".

Customer status varies with each customer, so each one might get a slightly different "deal" [like whether there is the $49 service charge].

If you only have 4 DVRs, don't expect a SWiM16.

Don't expect every receiver swap to be a H/HR24.


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if they have been swapping owned SD receivers for owned D12's of if they have just been giving out leased ones.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cheesedjdj said:


> Does anyone know if they have been swapping owned SD receivers for owned D12's of if they have just been giving out leased ones.


"Know".. no
Would guess leased would be what happens, since these would have a one year programing commitment.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm, since I have Cat-5 to all my DVR's, I wasn't too interested. However, based on what I think I am reading, for 150 I'll get 5 DECA devices to connect to 5 HR's, I'll get an SWM 16 to replace my swim-8 / Zinwell combo and, if I re-authorize my R15 and RCA drd480, they will get upgraded to an R16 and D12 and will get DECA modules as well. That's not too bad of a deal. Especially since I was looking to replace the R15 with an MRV capable receiver (Daughter is coming back home from college). Plus, I can sell my swim-8 to make some of the money back.

Does anyone know how owned vs. leased receivers comes into play? My R15 is owned and so is the RCA.

edit - never mind, just saw the owned Q above


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Getteau said:


> Hmmm, since I have Cat-5 to all my DVR's, I wasn't too interested. However, based on what I think I am reading, for 150 I'll get 5 DECA devices to connect to 5 HR's, I'll get an SWM 16 to replace my swim-8 / Zinwell combo and, if I re-authorize my R15 and RCA drd480, *they will get upgraded to an R16 and D12 and will get DECA modules as well*. That's not too bad of a deal. Especially since I was looking to replace the R15 with an MRV capable receiver (Daughter is coming back home from college). Plus, I can sell my swim-8 to make some of the money back.
> 
> Does anyone know how owned vs. leased receivers comes into play? My R15 is owned and so is the RCA.
> 
> edit - never mind, just saw the owned Q above


These won't get DECAs but have bandstop filters.
You would get DECAs for the others, and another to bridge to your network, so 6 DECAs.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm just waiting for the SWM8 to come down in price (aka all you yahoos dumping them)  - OTA diplexing will be pryed from cold dead hands, in my house


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hancox said:


> I'm just waiting for the SWM8 to come down in price (aka all you yahoos dumping them)  - OTA diplexing will be pryed from cold dead hands, in my house


$55.00 shipped: http://cgi.ebay.com/SWM-8-Direct-TV...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20b033efea

$49.00 shipped: http://cgi.ebay.com/Directv-SWM-8-c...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c11682a87


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> People still use non-DVR receivers? ;-)


Actually now that we have MRV, I wouldn't mind "simplifying" my current set-up from 6-HR's/1-H to to 2-HR's/5-H's.

Only issue may be contention if more than one H wants to watch shows from the same HR. I wonder if the HR24's have enough "horsepower" to serve more than one stream at a time? :scratchin


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you are planning to use DECA along with diplexing OTA forget it, they both share the same frequency range, it's one or the other but not both.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> I wonder if the HR24's have enough "horsepower" to serve more than one stream at a time? :scratchin


We haven't seen any signs of more streams to date. That may be the HMC30.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Steve said:


> Actually now that we have MRV, I wouldn't mind "simplifying" my current set-up from 6-HR's/1-H to to 2-HR's/5-H's.
> 
> Only issue may be contention if more than one H wants to watch shows from the same HR. I wonder if the HR24's have enough "horsepower" to serve more than one stream at a time? :scratchin


HR24's still have the one stream limitation, would it change in the future don't know.

Why would you want to simplify, IMHO having all those HD DVR's give you added flexability to be able to record multiple programs and the additional storage space without having to go to a eSATA setup. You wouldn't save money on your monthly bill since the monthy fee for STB would be the same the only thing would be some savings on the electric bill.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> These won't get DECAs but have bandstop filters.
> You would get DECAs for the others, and another to bridge to your network, so 6 DECAs.


Thanks for the info. As soon as I hit submit, I started wondering about the R15 to R16 swap and if the R16 could do MRV. Does anyone have any idea how they are going to bring the non R22, SD DVR, folks into the MRV world?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> HR24's still have the one stream limitation, would it change in the future don't know.
> 
> Why would you want to simplify, IMHO having all those HD DVR's give you added flexability to be able to record multiple programs and the additional storage space without having to go to a eSATA setup. You wouldn't save money on your monthly bill since the monthy fee for STB would be the same the only thing would be *some savings on the electric bill*.


Actually 4 tuners + 1000 gigs would be enough to cover all our simultaneous recording needs. I was thinking in terms of ease of sync'ing multiple TO DO's, which I have to do now. If a "unified" or "master" scheduler is in the works, I might feel differently.

Good point about savings on the electric bill, though. Especially for folks with PG&E, based on what I've been reading in that other thread. Not so bad with Con Edison in NY right now, but who knows where it's going.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Getteau said:


> Thanks for the info. As soon as I hit submit, I started wondering about the R15 to R16 swap and if the R16 could do MRV. Does anyone have any idea how they are going to bring the non R22, SD DVR, folks into the MRV world?


Since the R22 is basically a HR21, if you have the HD package, it's become an HD DVR now, so MRV with a DECA is part of the upgrade.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> So currently I am not gaining anything with DECA if I already have Ethernet ran to each of my boxes right? I can do all that (and mrv) with my current setup. I guess I just need to hope DTV allows future functionality to be implemented over Ethernet as well. I guess i'll have to cross this bridge when it comes to that.


Correct.

I would be surprised if they limit anything to DECA on the current receivers as they actually go ethernet -> DECA (not directly into DECA). The only thing is performance might be better with some things over DECA in the future.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Since the R22 is basically a HR21, if you have the HD package, it's become an HD DVR now, so MRV with a DECA is part of the upgrade.


Right, I was just wondering what was going to happen to my R15.

Based on what I am reading here, as part of the DECA install, the R15 will most likely end up as an R16 (which isn't capable of MRV). So I'll either need to get my R15 swapped out with an R22, which is pretty doubtful because Houston isn't an R22 market, or I'll need to upgrade the R15 to an HD DVR or HD receiver. I was just hoping the $150 DECA/MRV install would cover that part as well (upgrading my RCA to an MRV capable box would just be a bonus).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Getteau said:


> Right, I was just wondering what was going to happen to my R15.
> 
> Based on what I am reading here, as part of the DECA install, the R15 will most likely end up as an R16 (which isn't capable of MRV). So I'll either need to get my R15 swapped out with an R22, which is pretty doubtful because Houston isn't an R22 market, or I'll need to upgrade the R15 to an HD DVR or HD receiver. I was just hoping the $150 DECA/MRV install would cover that part as well (upgrading my RCA to an MRV capable box would just be a bonus).


"Hoping" isn't bad, but "expecting" isn't good. :lol:
You might be able to work a deal.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't think either Robert or I said the HR10-250 would be part of the $150 cost. I believe it would be part of some other deal [additional cost] or "maybe" be swapped [down graded] to an SD DVR. I just don't know :shrug:


Certainly nobody will know for sure until the call is made and you have an agreement with DirecTV. Good thing for me is that I've been around a while and I'm one of those desired customers who buys alot and pays with auto-pay.

I'm good for now, so I'll wait until the program has wheels. It's just good to know there are options and that I shouldn't replace any equipment until I'm ready for this next step.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Getteau said:


> Thanks for the info. As soon as I hit submit, I started wondering about the R15 to R16 swap and if the R16 could do MRV. Does anyone have any idea how they are going to bring the non R22, SD DVR, folks into the MRV world?


Convert them to HD ... I think based on trends and cost .. It's really the only choice.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

TO clearify something which appears to be confusing folks. The $99 for the DECA hardware and $49 install is not to make all the receivers in your home MRV capable, it's to allows the MRV capable receivers that you have connect to a DECA network. Because DECA requires the use of SWiM technology any non SWiM compatible receivers will be swapped for a like SWiM compatible receiver, D11->D12, R15->R16 for example. IT's a LIKE FOR LIKE receiver swap. The exception is the H20 which while is SWiM isn't networkable so it gets swapped. 

While you might see someone getting a R15 to a HR2X swap from what I've been told that's not the norm and should not be expected.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I wonder if DirecTV would consider a R15 for H2x even swap - (dvr for MRV capable high def receiver) if they are going to have to replace the R15 anyway.

(corrected my typo)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> I wonder if DirecTV would consider a D15 for H2x even swap - (dvr for MRV capable high def receiver) if they are going to have to replace the D15 anyway.


*R*15, not D15.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

When SwM/DECA upgrades be available outside the test markets? I have 9 tuners, so I need a SWM16.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gpg said:


> When SwM/DECA upgrades be available outside the test markets? I have 9 tuners, so I need a SWM16.


I've seen a mid May date thrown around as a national rollout timeframe.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Garyunc said:


> I wonder if DirecTV would consider a R15 for H2x even swap - (dvr for MRV capable high def receiver) if they are going to have to replace the R15 anyway.
> 
> (corrected my typo)


As RAD stated, that is most likely not going to happen. If you happen to have that done, it will come with a new 2 year commitment, but will almost certainly require the payment of an up-front lease fee of up to $199 depending on your status with DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

The Merg said:


> As RAD stated, that is most likely not going to happen. If you happen to have that done, it will come with a new 2 year commitment, but will almost certainly require the payment of an up-front lease fee of up to $199 depending on your status with DirecTV.
> 
> - Merg


I understand what you guys are saying, but doesn't Directv equate the SD DVR with a HD non dvr receiver. At least they both used to be $99.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Garyunc said:


> I understand what you guys are saying, but doesn't Directv equate the SD DVR with a HD non dvr receiver. At least they both used to be $99.


Perhaps....but I suspect this has more to do with the go-forward approach to HD capabilities and network connectivity than it does with specific older model hardware overall.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> I understand what you guys are saying, but doesn't Directv equate the SD DVR with a HD non dvr receiver. At least they both used to be $99.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps....but I suspect this has more to do with the go-forward approach to HD capabilities and network connectivity than it does with specific older model hardware overall.


Let's not confuse "cost" with function. The DECA upgrade is a "like for like" receiver swap. It has been clearly stated SD to SD, non DVR to non DVR, and not SD to HD, or non DVR to DVR.
Any change of this would be an additional upgrade and would be a "side deal" that would depend on your customer status.

I'm not trying to discourage those wanting to make changes, but to point out what the DECA upgrade is.
If I was calling to setup this upgrade, I'd also look into making all the receiver changes/upgrades at the same time, since they come with the programing commitment and if I'm not under a commitment, I'd try to get the best deal I could.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Everyone may find this chart usefull: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2411710&postcount=1


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

One more dumb question. I see no benefit from upgrading my R15 to a R16 to make it "SWiM compatible". My mother-n-law uses it and if I am not replacing it with HD, then I would rather leave it alone.

Couldn't it continue to be run of the legacy ports of the SWM8 or does using DECA take away the ability to use the legacy ports?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Garyunc said:


> One more dumb question. I see no benefit from upgrading my R15 to a R16 to make it "SWiM compatible". My mother-n-law uses it and if I am not replacing it with HD, then I would rather leave it alone.
> 
> Couldn't it continue to be run of the legacy ports of the SWM8 or does using DECA take away the ability to use the legacy ports?


The R15 will run off the legacy SWiM8, if that's what you have, ports and it won't bother DECA.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder if the forum member that was able to get SWM8's for members will be able to get all the DECA goodies as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> I wonder if the forum member that was able to get SWM8's for members will be able to get all the DECA goodies as well.


I guess you'd have to wait to see if he will offer them.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:



> I guess you'd have to wait to see if he will offer them.


I have 2 DVR's and SWim installed already. I guess I need 3 DECA units? Whoever may make them available please contact me!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvluvr said:


> I have 2 DVR's and SWim installed already. I guess I need 3 DECA units? Whoever may make them available please contact me!


Yep, you need 3 DECA's.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvluvr said:


> I have 2 DVR's and SWim installed already. I guess I need 3 DECA units? Whoever may make them available please contact me!


You would need three, but this thread will have faded away long before anybody has any of them other than from the DECA upgrade.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I am not presently on SWM setup. I have a SL3 regular LNB. If I do the DECA/MRV upgrade, would they most likely just give me a SWM LNB in place of my current one, or would they leave the current LNB installed and put in a SWM-8 multiswitch? I'd rather have the SWM LNB


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> I am not presently on SWM setup. I have a SL3 regular LNB. If I do the DECA/MRV upgrade, would they most likely just give me a SWM LNB in place of my current one, or would they leave the current LNB installed and put in a SWM-8 multiswitch? I'd rather have the SWM LNB


Depends ... If you are 8 tuners or less and pretty much all SWiM now, then it will likely be an LNB swap with DECA modules for each compatible receiver. If you have any legacy equipment, it will be upgraded to SWiM compatible equivalent.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> I am not presently on SWM setup. I have a SL3 regular LNB. If I do the DECA/MRV upgrade, would they most likely just give me a SWM LNB in place of my current one, or would they leave the current LNB installed and put in a SWM-8 multiswitch? I'd rather have the SWM LNB





Doug Brott said:


> Depends ... If you are 8 tuners or less and pretty much all SWiM now, then it will likely be an LNB swap with DECA modules for each compatible receiver. If you have any legacy equipment, it will be upgraded to SWiM compatible equivalent.


What ^ said.
I think the SWiM LNB will be used first/mostly, unless you must have a SWM8 because of using another dish for the 95 SAT, or you have so many receivers that you need a SWiM-16.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> What ^ said.
> I think the SWiM LNB will be used first/mostly, unless you must have a SWM8 because of using another dish for the 95 SAT, or you have so many receivers that you need a SWiM-16.


Other than needing a signal from 95, can you think of a reason why they'd use a SWM8 module instead of the SWM LNB?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> Other than needing a signal from 95, can you think of a reason why they'd use a SWM8 module instead of the SWM LNB?


"Not really".
Maybe if you still have [want to keep] working legacy receivers that could use the 3 legacy ports, but :shrug:


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Not really".
> Maybe if you still have [want to keep] working legacy receivers that could use the 3 legacy ports, but :shrug:


True, but I was under the impression legacy receivers were being swapped out anyway. Course, there are always the Die Hard DirecTivo users lol


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> "Not really".
> Maybe if you still have [want to keep] working legacy receivers that could use the 3 legacy ports, but :shrug:


IIRC I saw a line on some training docs that were instructing installers to NOT use the legacy ports on SWiM8's but to swap the receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> IIRC I saw a line on some training docs that were instructing installers to NOT use the legacy ports on SWiM8's but to swap the receivers.


[OK scrap my "maybe"] :lol:

It's fairly clear DirecTV's plan is for everything to be SWiM going forward.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

So just to clarify, I have an old AT-9 dish and multiswitch feeding 3 DVRs. The upgrade in my case would be to install a new SWM dish?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

poppo said:


> So just to clarify, I have an old AT-9 dish and multiswitch feeding 3 DVRs. The upgrade in my case would be to install a new SWM dish?


They'll remove the dish and LNB, put the new Slimline up with the SWM LNB. They'll then get rid of your switch, put splitter(s) in, and add a DECA module to the back of each HD DVR, and connect a DECA module to your router/switch.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

poppo said:


> So just to clarify, I have an old AT-9 dish and multiswitch feeding 3 DVRs. The upgrade in my case would be to install a new SWM dish?


Yup .. the Old Sidecar would come down and probably a SWiMLine would go up.


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

I am expecting the installer today for my MRV/DECA install.

I am a "10 year" customer.
Installed equipment:
SWM8
RCA STB - on SWM8 legacy port
MITSUBISHI STB - on SWM8 legacy port
HR20-100
HR20-700
Samsung HD - disconnected long ago, but the OTA tunner still works.

The HR20-700 just died and will be replaced. I was told to ask installer for a HR24 IF
they have on one the truck. You can not make a request for specific model when
talking to a CSR. 
The MITSUBISHI is "flagged" as a HD box in the computer system
and will get replaced by a SWM compatible H2x box. Don't know why except that you
could select a "oval" dish type in it's setup menu.
The RCA will get replaced by a D12 box..

Work order:

1 DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swap $0.00
1 DIRECTV® HD - Swap $0.00 
1 Multi-Room HD DVR Upgrade w/ Internet Connection $99.00 
Equipment Total $99.00 
ADDITIONAL 
Installation Fee $49.00 
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00 
Tax $0.00 
Order Total Paid* $148.00

The CSR did say that a "direct-internet router" will be installed, so I will know
tonight if they now have these, and not just a regular DECA connected to my network.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> Yeah, they may regret that $150 price for me lol 2 regular LNBs, 1 SWM16, an H20 swap-out, and not sure if they'll swap out my D12 or not, and 7 DECA units, plus the one that connects to my switch (8 units if they swap out my D12).


No need to swap out the D12 as it is SWiM capable.


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

Banging my head agenst the wall...

Current setup: 2xHR20 on SWM8, 2xSD on legacy ports SWM8.

The Installer showed up at 5:30pm to install MRV/DECA.

First off EVERY 'F' connector on cables has to be changed.
Oh no, a SWM8 installed. Remove it and install LNB5-SWM.
Now lets install D12, H24 and HR24, download software.
Time to register boxs -- What too low a signal they will not register.
Lets now reverse everything.

Installer leaves with D12, H24, HR24 and DECA modules at 9:30pm
Someone should be over soon (maybe tommorow) to see about relocating dish.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

menkelis said:


> Banging my head agenst the wall...
> 
> Current setup: 2xHR20 on SWM8, 2xSD on legacy ports SWM8.
> 
> ...


I'd wait a couple extra days to swap my receivers out like that


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish to say sorry for also posting this message in another discussion.
It was late and I was venting. Again sorry.
It was just seeing all the new toys walking back out to the truck, after being told
that "no way" were you going to be seeing a HR24 or a H24 installed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

menkelis said:


> I wish to say sorry for also posting this message in another discussion.
> It was late and I was venting. Again sorry.
> It was just seeing all the new toys walking back out to the truck, after being told
> that "no way" were you going to be seeing a HR24 or a H24 installed.


I think we have things rolling in the other thread, in terms of getting you on the road to where you should be.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Let's not confuse "cost" with function. The DECA upgrade is a "like for like" receiver swap. It has been clearly stated SD to SD, non DVR to non DVR, and not SD to HD, or non DVR to DVR.
> Any change of this would be an additional upgrade and would be a "side deal" that would depend on your customer status.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage those wanting to make changes, but to point out what the DECA upgrade is.
> If I was calling to setup this upgrade, I'd also look into making all the receiver changes/upgrades at the same time, since they come with the programing commitment and if I'm not under a commitment, I'd try to get the best deal I could.


Been looking for this info all over the forum this morning; thanks for this and for the initial post.

I desperately want MRV but was afraid I would have to pay more to have my old H20 swapped out. Now it looks like I will not only be able to do that but also swap out the ancient SD receiver in my guest room under the same cost umbrella. $100-$150 for all of that sounds reasonable to me ($100 would be more reasonable and I plan to bring up my years of faithful Sunday Ticket service when I call  ).


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

They will swap out the H20 for an H21/23/24 for free if you do the MRV upgrade. However the SD receiver will only be replaced by a newer SD receiver that won't work with MRV (it will only work with SWM). If you want that receiver to work with MRV it will have to be upgraded to an H21/23/24, which will cause a new 2 year agreement and may cost you an additional $99 depending on your account (sometimes they will upgrade it for free if you are near the end of your agreeement).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> They will swap out the H20 for an H21/23/24 for free if you do the MRV upgrade. However the SD receiver will only be replaced by a newer SD receiver that won't work with MRV (it will only work with SWM). If you want that receiver to work with MRV it will have to be upgraded to an H21/23/24, which will cause a new 2 year agreement and may cost you an additional $99 depending on your account (sometimes they will upgrade it for free if you are near the end of your agreeement).


"Also" a SD receiver swap, while free, comes with a 1-year commitment.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, forgot to mention that. Swapping a non SWM SD receiver for a SWM SD receiver requires a 1 year commitment. Swapping a non SWM SD receiver for a SWM/MRV HD receiver requires a 2 year commitment (and possibly a $99 upgrade lease fee).


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

D'oh... I don't know why I thought an SD box would work with a bunch of HD boxes for MRV. Magic I suppose.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nope, MRV is only for HD DVRs/Receivers.


----------

